# Discus Planted 65G



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Before I have to say goodbye to my 65G planted aquarium I thought to post some pictures...

<img>http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5774/img6532.jpg</img>
<img>http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8500/img6531.jpg</img>
<img>http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2787/img6530.jpg</img>
<img>http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/917/img6529b.jpg</img>
<img>http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/2277/img6528g.jpg</img>
<img>http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9756/img6527.jpg</img>
<img>http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/8928/img6526t.jpg</img>
<img>http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6402/img6525.jpg</img>

Sorry for the links, don't know how to add the actual pictures...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning....very beautiful....thanks for making my day and giving me something to shoot for...


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyway you could resize those? Nice fish!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice set up, your Discus look awesome. How long has that tank been running with those fish?...


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies. (Special thanks to Brian for helping with pictures.)

Sorry don't know how to resize them (actual link look better size wise).

I have had this tank and fish over two years. However, it has been planted for little over a year. Furthermore, it has been planted the way I like it (where everything grows like crazy) since Christmas (eco complete is the way to go for those of you thinking of starting a planted tank). 

My discus like to eat and fight with each other over food or over any other reason. Their diet includes blood worms and hikari pellets. Though, I suspect they like to munch on snails from time to time. 

When my CMA studies don't get in the way I do two 70%-80% water changes per week (but at least one regardless of how busy I am). I find that with discus water changes are a must and if you skip one they don't like it and become less resistant to disease. 

I have 2X96W PC light fixture, though I have recently attached to it a strip that has 2 t5 with redish hue that makes the colors in fish and plants stand out. There is a timer that keeps the lights on from 10am to 3pm and again from 5pm to 10pm (in total 10 hours of lights on).

CO2 is being injected at about 2bps (last time I checked) but I usually go by my chameleon indicator's color. I also do EI. Plant trimmings are done weekly but sometimes I like to let it grow out a bit.

I have an awesome filter Eheim 3 (quite and very efficient) and I use prefilters (that somewhat ugly sponge at the bottom left hand corner). That way I don't have to clean my filter for a much longer time period.

Other aquarium residents include algae fighters and scavengers. They are japonica shrimp, otos, corries and I don't know how many of them there are.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Say goodbye? Why are you saying goodbye to such a beautiful tank?


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Say goodbye? Why are you saying goodbye to such a beautiful tank?


I bought a place that restricts aquariums to 33G, I have to downgrade...


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

polkovnik_rzevskiy said:


> I bought a place that restricts aquariums to 33G, I have to downgrade...


Sorry to hear that. Post pics of your new 33g.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Sorry to hear that. Post pics of your new 33g.


For sure, once I get it up and running.


----------

